# Need references for prop cupping in Tampa/Bradenton area



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a 4 blade powertech (scd4r13pym90) on my Hewes Tailfisher with a 60hp 4s Yamaha high thrust. 
3 times now I've tried taking off in 1.5' of water and it has grabbed sand/mud bottom really hard. The first time it was really choppy and I can understand why it had trouble planing. This may have done the original damage...

The boat has previously had no problem planing at this depth. 

Since then it planes slower and I've been having problems with the prop blowing out. 
It now blows out if fully trimmed and during hard turns. It didn't before.
Top speed is still the same, but midrange it's 2mph slower at 4500.
The shaft isn't bent, but I think I may have taken some cupping off the prop.

Your thoughts please, and who should I take it to, to have it checked and or re-cupped?
Thanks


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't help much with diagnosis except to say I do know that cupping gradually "washes out" -- and probably does it more quickly with lots of bottom contact.

I had a prop reworked a couple years ago by Rich at Leading Edge Propeller, and it made a huge difference. He works closely with Prop Gods. www.leadingedgepropeller.com


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Propgods is really good.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Zthomas and Pirate,
Thanks for the info. 
Those are the two places I remember others talking about, but couldn't remember the names. 
I'll give them a shout. 
Thanks Again


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Admiral props in Tampa


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

X2 for Admiral Propeller. Ask for Bob


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Update on the prop for the Tailfisher. 
Last week I contacted Rich at Leading Edge.
I gave him the the info I knew about everything and he said he could get it done in two to three days. I told him I would bring it to his shop on Monday or Tuesday MORNING around 9 or 10 this week. He said he'd have it done in a couple of days. 
Monday was busy, so I drove down to his shop on Tuesday morning. 
No one was there, so I found something to do until 10:00. I returned to his shop at about 10:15 and it's still locked up. 
I spoke with the gentleman next door in the tinting shop and he said the earliest he's ever seen Rich at work was 1:00pm, and 3:00 was normal. He did say he works until 10 most nights. 
WTF??
I guess I could have been okay with his work hours if he had bothered to tell me before I drove down there. 
The tinting guy offered to take my prop and pass it on to Rich. He said he does that all the time. 
I declined because I didn't want to have any issues with picking it back up. 

Drove back to Tampa and had lunch with the wife. 
Called Admiral and their quote was double the price Rich quoted, but they said it would be done Thursday or Friday morning.
Went ahead and dropped it off. 
Got the call first thing this morning that it was ready. 
Picked it up and it looks great. They did a complete rebuild on it and added cupping. 

I know Rich has a great reputation. The problem I have is lack of communication with the customer. 
For me, that was a deal breaker.
Admiral got my business and I'm pleased with their communication and promptness.

Taking it out tomorrow to see how it spins up


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, Mike. When Rich did my prop, I actually sent it to Prop Gods and they took it to him. Prop Gods may also have picked it up and shipped it back to me, although I'm not sure of that. I guess that "insulated" me from the weird hours.

Hope the reworked prop from Admiral does great for you. Please let us know results.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats why admiral is a 40 yr old bizness


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Got the Tailfisher on the water today. Blowout is gone unless I over trim the engine. That's to be expected.
I'm still a tiny bit off at 4600rpm, but I hit previous top speed at 5800 now. 
It takes a bit longer to get the last 200 up to 6k. No change in top speed from 5800-6k.
They did add more cupping so it planes easier and holds plane at a lower speed. 
I also get much less sliding through turns when trimmed all the way up. 
Happy camper.


----------

